# Ipod Shuffle adapter cord?



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

I received for Christmas an Ipod Shuffle. I'd like to listen to it through my stereo in my car. There is an input jack inside my console. I found an adapter cord that fits into the jack and also the Shuffle but I have to turn the volume up really, really high just to get a faint amount of sound. Could it be a bad cable or is there another way to hook up the Ipod?


----------



## jcrew40 (Mar 4, 2009)

Check the radio control when in the Aux mode.
My '07 E92 "Professional" radio has a separate volume control for the radio when in Aux. When I first plugged in my ipod I wasn't getting much volume. I made sure my ipod was turned up all the way and it still wasn't what I expected. Then I find the setting on the radio for Aux volume. Much, much better now. Check your manual if you can't find it quickly on your own.
Good luck!


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks. That solved it.


----------

